# Suche SPS-Fachkraft / SPS-programmierer



## S.Stupp (25 März 2012)

Wir suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt eine
*SPS Fachkraft / SPS Programmierer (m/w)*
in Vollzeit für unser junges Unternehmen.
Wir sind ein junges Unternehmen in der Lebensmittelindustrie und erstellen Automatisierungssysteme auf Basis Siemens S7.
Ihre Aufgaben:


Erstellung von S7 Programmen, Prozessleitsystemen und Visualisierungssystemen.
Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden.
Folgende Voraussetzungen sollten Sie erfüllen:


gute bis sehr gute Kenntnisse in Programmierung von Siemens S7 Steuerungen vorzugsweise AWL-Kenntnisse
von Vorteil wären Kenntnisse von Siemens WinCC flexible und Siemens WinCC oder anderen HMI-Systemen und gute Englischkenntnisse
PKW und Führerschein
Bereitschaft zum Außendienst bei unseren Kunden

Zu meinen Unternehmen:
- mein Firmensitz ist in Bad Liebenstein/Thüringen
 - ich habe am 01.01.12 mein Unternehmen gegründet, arbeite jedoch seit 15 Jahren in dieser Branche
 - ich habe bereits einen Mitarbeiter und suche vorerst noch einen weiteren Programmierer
 - ich arbeite überwiegend in der Lebensmittelindustrie (Brauereien, Molkereien, Getränke)
 - ich arbeite mit Prozessleitsystemen von ProLeit und Siemens Braumat oder auf der Basis eigener Software mit Wincc und WinCC flexible
 - meine Kunden befinden sich überwiegend im südlichen Teil Deutschlands, Österreich und der Schweiz, gelegentlich können weltweite Projekte vorkommen, z.B. war ich dieses Jahr bereits eine Woche in Indien.
 - ich arbeite für Namenhafte Anlagenbauer der Lebensmittelindustrie.
 - auch habe ich einige direkte Endkunden im Brauerei und Molkereisektor

 Ich denke ich kann einen Spannenden und Interresanten Job bieten, da wir von kleinen Anlagen bis zu kompletten Brauereien alles anbieten.
 Erste spannende Großprojekte stehen auch unmittelbar bevor .

Ihre schriftliche Bewerbung reichen Sie bitte an s.stupp@stupp-prozessautomation.de


----------



## bike (25 März 2012)

Hallo Herr Stupp,

hilfreich für eine ENtscheidung wäre, wenn zu erkennen ist, wo der Arbeitsplatz ist.


bike


----------

